# Updated Basic Guidelines & Rules - Please Read



## Eric

*We welcome political views from all sides *
We have not been the friendliest to those who do not agree to a set ideology on political issues, we want to change that and ask that everyone who already exists or is joining show each other the courtesy of allowing their views to be posted, just as we do ours. As long as it's done respectfully, no view is off limits.

*Moderation*
We are increasing moderation in this forum, it won't be heavy handed but the goal is to ensure people are treating each other with respect, regardless of differing opinions. Personal attacks are no longer allowed. Please consider any time one points fingers directly at another user, it is personal, so a little respect will go along way.

*Basic Rules*
We want everyone to feel comfortable posting here, regardless of their political party or affiliation. Please refrain from any personal attacks or finger pointing, when this is reported or spotted staff will take appropriate action when necessary.

*Reporting Posts*
We encourage you to report any posts that are offensive or break these guidelines and appropriate action will be taken.

*Sourcing for your argument*
If you choose to provide sources, we welcome it. However, we will not be enforcing it as it's often ambiguous and biased one way or the other, we also don't want to put it on a staff member to decide what is and isn't appropriate or an actual source of truth. Use your own judgement here.

*Hide this section*
You may also entirely hide these forums from view if you like by opting out by going to your preferences and ticking the Hide button.


----------

